# 12 week old spit fire!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is Zasha v. Johnson-Haus out of Tschako vom Wällerhorst and Scally vom Mutzbach (Drago vom Patriot granddaughter). Very first time on the rag, she showed a lot of power and athleticism.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A spitfire-indeed and a beauty


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, at least you have a few pictures of this calm and unfocused dog.
Ha!!! JUST KIDDING! Cool puppy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

she is a spit fire...and pretty too


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

And this is only the beginning..... Looks like she is good hands.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love the color red in her, fits right into your family


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is not ours, we sold her as a puppy but yeah.


----------



## TerryA (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Awesome looking pup. Looks like she has a high drive from the pictures!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! Great shots and looks like an amazing pup!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I love the last pic in the series. 

Spitfires are a good thing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Great breeding. You did a good job.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice...she's going to keep you busy! Congrats..she's awesome!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! Yeah the whole litter was pretty drivey and had outstanding nerves and temperament. All the buyers are pretty happy.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

WOW! Just like her sister Maxine! Super!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

She is so cute! She looks like she's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

d4lilbitz said:


> WOW! Just like her sister Maxine! Super!


Maxine seems to have been a great hit! :wub: Even her vet contacted me to let us know what a great pup she is! :wild:


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Adorable little landshark! Looks like she will be lots of fun


----------



## Mobed (Oct 3, 2015)

Glad I saw this. I received Zelda/NIMH from this same litter. She has been amazing, thank you!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You are very welcome! She looks great. 
Bring her out to training some time.


----------

